# Black Sphodromantis



## carlitus (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi friends, this is a special mantid for my.....  

black Sphodromantis viridis....





regards :wink:


----------



## Asa (Jul 15, 2007)

Cool


----------



## Mettler (Jul 15, 2007)

Wow that's awesome! Black mantid looks cool as! Please take more pics.


----------



## carlitus (Jul 15, 2007)

ok, thanks.... an other photo of this special mantid  





regards friends :wink:


----------



## Rick (Jul 15, 2007)

Got a side shot? Doesn't really look truly black to me. May just be the pic though.


----------



## carlitus (Jul 15, 2007)

The Sphodromantis are green very dark almost black , i'm sure

I have other sphodromantis greens, and this is black...(dark green)

Sorry for my horrible english


----------



## Asa (Jul 15, 2007)

> The Sphodromantis are green very dark almost black , i'm sure I have other sphodromantis greens, and this is black...(dark green)
> 
> Sorry for my horrible english


Your english is hardly horrible. You fare better than I would if I had to learn your native language.


----------



## RodG (Jul 15, 2007)

Nice mantid 8)


----------



## Red (Jul 17, 2007)

black diamond mantis :lol: 

very nice

regards


----------

